# Series Links



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

Is anyone else having problems with setting series links?
For example Glee on E4HD Monday's it will not record any of the upcoming shows as it states that they are repeats. I have had to manually select them. TiVo was always good in the past at this and I do not really want to be forever checking my planned programmes.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Glee is in to record, but noticed that the guide data isn't correct and New isn't marked as 'new' so if you have set the series link to 'new' only it won't record any 
Tribune would need to resolve that as it's an issue with the guide data and not Tivo.


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

As far as I know there is no way to highlight this to them. I am hoping it improves as time goes on but all in all it is still agreat product.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

This forum (rather the old S1 forum) used to have a direct connection with TiVo to report guide data issues. It would be good if Virgin were to do the same, although they might use the official forums instead.


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

What official forum?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

There's an official Virgin forum, but you have to be a Virgin customer to access it.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> There's an official Virgin forum, but you have to be a Virgin customer to access it.


Even as a Virgin Tivo customer you can't get access  Only the 'free' people seem too for some really odd reason?


----------

